# G. W. Merchant Bottle Colors



## falconer (Aug 23, 2011)

Love these guys for their crudity and color....now tell me what color your see?


----------



## falconer (Aug 23, 2011)

Different light...


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 23, 2011)

[]Olive yellow on left..... teal green onna right........


----------

